# Paper Books in English



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

I saw a thread about something that morphed into ebooks then another ebook thread was started and I wanted to say something about paper books so started a new thread.

Here at Lake Chapala we have literally TONS of books in English available. They are cheap, at thrift shops, LCS, book exchange places etc. One of the places I get them has a whole room in the back full of books they haven't even put out yet as they're trying to get rid of all the old ones on the shelves first. I've literally had friends in other parts of MX weep when I told them this.

I wonder if there is some way I could send boxes of books to people without it costing too much in postage etc. 

Ideas?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The American Legion in Chapala also has an English library and book exchange. No problems here.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmm... I'm one of those tearful ones without paper books. I'll see what I can find out about mailing. I've never had to mail anything within country and so have no idea what the cost might be. It would be nice to have books here.There must be others here in the area who would like to have english books to read as well, although I have yet to meet other english speaking expats yet. I'll check with the post office when I head into town sometime this week.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Estafeta is the most common Mexico carrier. I would find the local office and ask. I hope you don't have to search out books requested unless they are good friends


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

Estafeta is a good idea. I'll check with them. And the Mexican correo.

If the shipping is reasonable enough we can figure out how to work it. No, I couldn't shop for special books but maybe people could have a title/author/genre wish list. 

For example, the last few books I picked up were Stones for Ibarra, Running with Scissors, an old copy of The People's Guide to Mexico, and Ishmael. All good books.

Vamos a ver. . .


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

No, no specific searching.... that is too much to ask. The idea of a "mystery grab bag' actually sounds like fun. I'd then end up reading something I might never have picked up on my own. The closest Estafeta is located in nearby Ezequiel Montes. I can check on Monday when I go to Tianguis. The postal code in El Sauz is 76750.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

The distance between Chapala and Tequis is about 429 km using the MX government's website. 

Using Estafeta, this would be their Zone 2 (250-500km). One could send 5 kg. using their servicio terrestre (ground service) for 131.64 pesos, and each additional kg. costs 4.71 pesos, mas IVA. There are usually many local agencies accepting shipments for Estafeta (just look for a sign out front). Estafeta would then deliver to the recipient's door.

http://www.estafeta.com/precios/cuadroComparativoprecios.html

Using Correos de Mexico, and their MexPost service and Diferido service level (4-7 days), Zone B (250 to 500 km) for 5 kg would cost 105.51 pesos. For Correos and a package weighing 5 kg, one would probably receive a notification that there was something waiting for them, and one would have to go to their offices to collect the package.

http://www.correosdemexico.com.mx/Mexpost/Paginas/Mexpost.aspx


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks once again for your impeccable information. Trailblazer, if you want to PM me sometime, we can chat about working something out.


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow, GringoCarlos, thanks so much for the info! Very cool. So, correos is cheaper it is also more convenient - for me anyway. What about you, Itnavell? Do you have a correos close to you or would you prefer Estafeta. I have to search out Estafeta, they're here I just don't know where yet. 

It would be cool if one of these services had those shipping bags as the box will add weight. I'll go talk to the Chapala PO.

Itnavell, grab bag it is. Why don't you PM me your reading preferences and we can go from there. 

Another thing. . .we get snowbirds, tons of them, and they tend to bring books down and leave them behind when they return. So, there is always a fresh supply when they leave - which is now and the next couple of months.

Additionally, all the places I buy books, the money goes to support charities.


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

Oops, forgot - the books I buy mostly range in price from 5 to 20 pesos. I pretty much stick to the 5 or 10 peso places.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

That's good! I'm amazed you can find books that inexpensive. I'm going to have to travel more in Mexico some day. I'll private message you so we can chat about specifics.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

itnavell said:


> That's good! I'm amazed you can find books that inexpensive. I'm going to have to travel more in Mexico some day. I'll private message you so we can chat about specifics.


So am I, amazed that is. I buy books from street vendors a lot, but they seem to mostly get more like 30 to 70 pesos.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

I have hundreds of paperbacks that would like to hand off to someone. In my book exchange there are 500 to 800 books and every year new books arrive. I really do not want to buy more shelving to expand my selection since the ebook is the future for readers like me. 
I have read 98% of all that is in inventory and love reading a book or 3 a week when things are quiet. We do make a trip to Veracruz city once or twice a month so anyone in the area should write if they are intrested in aquiring some books.


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok, just to update on the book shipping:

I took 10 randomly chosen oversize paperbacks to Correo Mexico. They weighed 3 kilos. The cost to mail them regular mail to QTO from Chapala would have been 58 pesos and would take 8 days.

Correo Mexico has a specialty service called Mex Post and the same 10 books to QTO would have been 150 pesos and would have taken 3 days.

I didn't go to Estafeta as I don't think they can beat 58 pesos. Mexican PO has really improved!


----------



## canyankerocha (Sep 14, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> I have hundreds of paperbacks that would like to hand off to someone. In my book exchange there are 500 to 800 books and every year new books arrive. I really do not want to buy more shelving to expand my selection since the ebook is the future for readers like me.
> I have read 98% of all that is in inventory and love reading a book or 3 a week when things are quiet. We do make a trip to Veracruz city once or twice a month so anyone in the area should write if they are intrested in aquiring some books.


I'd love to take some books off your hands next time you visit Veracruz. Don't have much to trade - just finished Isabelle Allende 'house of the spirits' which was great. I lend my books out here but I d be happy to make a cash contribution to the cause. I live in Boca del Rio.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

canyankerocha said:


> I'd love to take some books off your hands next time you visit Veracruz. Don't have much to trade - just finished Isabelle Allende 'house of the spirits' which was great. I lend my books out here but I d be happy to make a cash contribution to the cause. I live in Boca del Rio.


send me a PM so we can try and come up with a plan. Our schedule is a la Mexicana so we never know much more than 18 hours in advance when the next trip will happen. I need nothing in return, just a place for some books to have a new home.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

You should give Book Mooch a go , there you can nominate friends so in theory you could group all the people that live in Mexico and are willing to share books and you could give away yours specifying that you will post only in your country of residence.


----------



## canyankerocha (Sep 14, 2011)

jlms said:


> You should give Book Mooch a go , there you can nominate friends so in theory you could group all the people that live in Mexico and are willing to share books and you could give away yours specifying that you will post only in your country of residence.


Book mooch looks great. Will explore further- thanks!


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

I tried the access the link but only got a bright pink something page in Chinese. Maybe they've been hacked. . .


----------



## canyankerocha (Sep 14, 2011)

There is a typo in the link
Just go to BookMooch: trade your books with other people
Should work!


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks, canyankerocha, really cute site, looks like fun.


----------



## canyankerocha (Sep 14, 2011)

Somebody somewhere recommended The Gutenburg Project as a good site for downloading ebooks. I'd have to agree. Just finished A Girl of the Limberlost by Gene Stratton Porter. Literature of the Edith Wharton/Lucy Maude Montgomery era and style. Loved it.


----------

